# Day Trip



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Day Trip for the Boys, (and girls) Classic Car Show at Lisbon.
Añyone interested in a day out at this car show please contact me, we need to arrange transport depending on numbers.
Trip from Tomar, but all welcome.
Full day at Lisbon, car show, meal and a few drinks. return in the evening.

Exact day to be arranged
19 Março - 18h às 22h 
20 Março - 11h às 22...h 
21 Março - 11h às 20h
FIL - Parque das Nações, Lisbon
Motorclássico - Salão Internacional de Automóveis e Motociclos Clássicos
See more
Motorclássico - Classic Car show


----------

